

What is the best strategy to get accepted to Y Combinator - Paskulin

After reading all the information about YCombinator on the http://ycombinator.com/, we would love to hear a story from YCombinator participant and his strategy how to get accepted to YCombinator.  Case study is important for us, especially for European startup. We would be very grateful if you would share some extra information.
======
gamechangr
I'm sorry friend. It is not a "one size fits all" strategy.

~~~
Paskulin
I know that. But talking to participant can help.

